# My teensy collection...



## ChrisFL (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry, no paphs or phrags. 

Bulbos:

B. ambrosia
B. fascinator
B. lasiochilum
B. macranthum

Catts:

B. grandiflora 'Nicola'
L. tenebrosa ('Pine Knot' x self)
C. aclandiae sib #1 ('Black Rook' x aclandiae)
C. aclandiae sib #2 ('Black Rook' x aclandiae)
C. intermedia var. aquinii fma. coerulea
C. lawrenceana (Bela Vista's flamea x flamea)
C. lueddemanniana ('Morela' x ('Ingrid' x 'Augusta'))
C. percivaliana ('Summit' x self)
C. schilleriana (Miranda's schilleriana x 'sib select')
C. violacea ('Muse FCC/AOS' x 'Cynthia AM/AOS')
C. walkeriana var. coerulea ('Dona Yolanda' x coerulea)
C. walkeriana var. coerulea
C. walkeriana var. alba ('Walker' x 'Lester')

Dens:

D. jenkinsii

Phals:

P. lueddemanniana

Thanks for peeking!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2007)

The size of your collection is not important, it will grow like it has for the rest of us! You have some very nice plants - think quality over quantity!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2007)

I love Catt. walkeriana. World of Orchids in Kissamee used to have some great plants, I think that's what made me get into orchids.


----------



## ChrisFL (Sep 4, 2007)

Me, too Eric. Compact growth, huge flower (relatively), and amazing fragrance. I need to find a var. tipo with strong parentage.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice collection. Mine will catch up soon, hopefully.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 4, 2007)

You got some real nice Cattleya species!

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice collection! We like people who grow other orchids too.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2007)

Look up walkeriana 'Limrick'. It was a semi-alba I believe, really nice. Now all you need are some Paphs and Phrags!


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2007)

Paphman910 said:


> You got some real nice Cattleya species!
> 
> Paphman910



I second this:clap:

Are any mounted or are they all potted. Aclandiae and schilleriana are great on mounts.


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice collection. Now for some slippers to round out your collection.


----------



## ChrisFL (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Rick: I grow all species mounted. All on cork panels or, believe it or not, 2x4 pieces (they love these). The aclandiae's love horizontal mounts. 

NYEric: I'm not a big fan of walkerianas that have the dolosa in the background, like the albas and Limrick. In fact I may trade my one alba seedling as some point.


----------



## ChrisFL (Sep 22, 2007)

To add to the list:

C. violacea ('H&R' x 'Hugh Mongous')
C. luteola (Peruvian import)


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 7, 2007)

Cattleya lueddemanniana Oscura x Morala 'bien grandel' x self (just imported/bare root)
Cattleya labiata var. coerulea 'Cuyagua' x 'Ocean Road'
Cattleya labiata var. semi-alba 'Just Right' x 'Bon Dia' BM/JOAS
Cattleya bicolor 'Mendenhall Beta' x self (green, likely 4N)


----------



## Ellen (Oct 14, 2007)

You definitely need some paphs and phrags. When I first started growing orchids I thought I didn't like them, but then I got a paph, and the rest is history.


----------



## Phal pal (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice collection Chris. I started with a Catt as well from a gardening store in Dawson Creek, BC, Canada. They were getting out of the orchid side of things and I bought it for $20. They didn't even have the full proper name for it. I got it to bloom three years in a row, won a prize in the local flower and garden show and was hooked on orchids ever since. Alas, the Catt died on me but I have since had loads of dendrobiums, an oncidium, several phaleonopsis and a coelogne cristata. I now have two paphs - a maudiae and a St Swithins. The Maudiae is just about ready to bloom so I'll post a pic when it opens. 
I would list my whole collection but I don't have the full names of any of them. I'm finally getting a little more serious about tracking them and keeping them in order.


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Also to add:

Cattleya maxima v. alba x self. 
Neofinetia falcata v. Amami Island
Laelia lundii v. alba

...and a newly imported Cattleya violacea. No idea on the parentage, but the pseudobulbs are giant (>12")


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 20, 2007)

I love your Catt collection!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 1, 2007)

Brassia caudata

Bulbophyllum arfakianum
Bulbophyllum fraudulentum
Bulbophyllum lilacinum
Bulbophyllum rufinum
Bulbophyllum santosii
Bulbophyllum tricorne

Dendrobium quadrangulare is on the way.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright ChrisFL.......go ahead and list the rest of them. 

My 'teensy' collection indeed!

Nice stuff. Now some slippers and you'll really be in business. 

Craig


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 2, 2007)

WolfDog, that's it, really...for today.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL!

Craig


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 3, 2007)

Picked up another Cattleya violacea today from Alexis Pardo at Orquidearios Venezolanos. Very miniature cultiver, ~3" leaves and ~6" tall bulbs.


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 5, 2007)

Masdevallia floribunda
Masdevallia infracta

Probably murder these pretty quick.


----------



## ChrisFL (Nov 8, 2007)

Taeniophyllum biocellatum
Phalaenopsis lobbii


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2007)

No slippers!?! Scaredy Cat! oke:


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 14, 2008)

Updated species list.
Brassavola grandiflora
Bulbophyllum alagense v. large
Bulbophyllum alagense v. small
Bulbophyllum ambrosia
Bulbophyllum arfakianum
Bulbophyllum careyanum type
Bulbophyllum elevatopunctatum
Bulbophyllum fraudulentum
Bulbophyllum lasiochilum (red form)
Bulbophyllum lasiochilum (yellow form)
Bulbophyllum lilacinum
Bulbophyllum macranthum
Bulbophyllum maquilingense
Bulbophyllum membranaceum 
Bulbophyllum monoliforme
Bulbophyllum odoratissimum
Bulbophyllum orectopetalum
Bulbophyllum plumatum
Bulbophyllum rufinum
Bulbophyllum santosii
Bulbophyllum sessile 
Bulbophyllumsp. aff. tixieri
Bulbophyllum tricorne
Bulbophyllum (Mastigion)	fascinator (putidum v. fascinator)
Cattleya aclandiae
Cattleya bicolor 
Cattleya intermedia 
Cattleya labiata 
Cattleya lawrenceana
Cattleya lueddemanniana
Cattleya luteola
Cattleya maxima
Cattleya nobilior
Cattleya percivaliana
Cattleya schilleriana
Cattleya skinneri
Cattleya violacea
Cattleya walkeriana
Dendrobium jenkinsii
Dendrobium laevifolium
Dendrobium lichenastrum v. prenticei
Dendrobium quadrangulare
Dendrophylax funalis
Dockrillia rigida
Epigeneium amplum
Harrisella porrecta
Laelia lundii
Laelia tenebrosa
Masdevallia floribunda
Masdevallia infracta
Neofinetia falcata
Phalaenopsis lobbii
Phalaenopsis lueddemanniana
Taeniophyllum biocellatum
Trias intermedia


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice bulbos going on there!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2008)

Like WHOA!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 15, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Look up walkeriana 'Limrick'. It was a semi-alba I believe, really nice. Now all you need are some Paphs and Phrags!


Eric 'Limrick' is an alba. Glen has one in his collection.

Chris, that collection has grown!! 
I don't think you would want to see my Bulbo list  I think I have reached 150 species


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 15, 2008)

Ron, Limrick is technically a semi-alba, there is lavender in the lip. It's also the most hideous walkeriana I've ever seen. The wide sepals, frilled lip, it's everything a walkeriana should not be. God only knows what species are really in its background.

Ron, I'd love to see the bulbo list. I'm not interested in the 114 cirrho species on it though.


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ONE Neo?? 

Sigh....


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup. Sorry Heather. My brain and my checkbook don't understand the fashionable/collectible Neo thing at all.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2008)

ChrisFL said:


> Ron, Limrick is technically a semi-alba, there is lavender in the lip. It's also the most hideous walkeriana I've ever seen. The wide sepals, frilled lip, it's everything a walkeriana should not be. God only knows what species are really in its background.


A long time ago [1998?], when I started collecting I went to World of Orchids and Kerry's catalog had Catt. walkeriana 'Kenny' and 'Limrick' I think both of the photos were albas. The color of the flower had an almost bluish tint.



ChrisFL said:


> Ron, I'd love to see the bulbo list. I'm not interested in the 114 cirrho species on it though.


What's the diff?


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 16, 2008)

Cirrho generally has umbel-carried flowers. Not a fan.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2008)

Educational forum too! Thanx.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 30, 2008)

After WOC I can add

Bulbophyllum dennisii 'Lil' CBR/AOS
Bulbophyllum longisepalum


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm really hoping you got more than that.


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 30, 2008)

They have messed up the line between Bulbo and Cirrho so much that it is difficult to know which it is anymore.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm really hoping you got more than that.



Of course, but those are the only new species I got. I collect walkeriana and nobilior, so I did a lot of speculative seedling buying from Cesar Wenzel and H&R. I'm also a poor grad student on an extremely limited budget.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you going to sell the seedlings or try to make new crosses?


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, I was showing my GF pics from the WOC, and go figure, her absolute favorite was a sanderianum hybrid in a display.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

So, you should have bought it for her. :crazy:


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Are you going to sell the seedlings or try to make new crosses?



Hopefully the seedlings will bloom out as excellent plants and can be used in breeding. I'd like to eventually start a hobby-level breeding program with those two species, especially nobilior, of which there are almost none readily available in this country. The best plants are owned by a handful of collectors.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

Good Luck. That sounds like a heavy investment of time and money.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jan 31, 2008)

Isn't that the definition of a hobby?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

Not all.


----------

